# algae



## Tyrant (Oct 29, 2005)

Hello there,

My aquarium is being slightly ruined by some sorts of algae. One is a very brown algea that appears on the glass and on the leaves. It makes it all look dirty. The second problem causing algae is an algae that stick between the glosso and also attaches itsself to the bottom. It is green and when you get it out it is very thin. I believe it could be hair algae. It has not got any shoots coming from it like a branch, so it probably isnt beard algea or anything. Will the brown algae dissapear out of it's own, since it is commonly known as a start-up algae? I added to much po4, thats probably the cause of the algae starting to appear. Will the algae dissapear when i continue using fresh/ balanced water?

Thanks to all for their replies.


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

Use the algae finder on this site to better identify the algae you`re talking about.


----------



## Tyrant (Oct 29, 2005)

Thank you Brad,

i already searched the algaefinder. I think i already know the cause anyway. 
Guess things will solve.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

The brown algae is diatoms which is very common in newly setup tanks. It will go away in time. Otto's will also eat this algae.

The green algae you describe may be blue green algae (BGA). If it is in green sheets, slimy, smells and is easily removed then that is what it is. You can get rid of it fast with E-mycin or a blackout.

Keep your tank balanced (nutrients, lights, C02) and be consistent with these and water changes to keep the algae at bay.


----------



## Tyrant (Oct 29, 2005)

Thank you brown algae is starting to disappear. I added some ottocinclus, funny looking fishes!

Greets Tyrant


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Sounds good, let us know how it works out for you.


----------

